# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  نحوه کنترل پیچیدگی در متدولوژیهای مختلف

## esmit61

سلام. ممنون میشم اگر کسی راجع به موضوع مورد نظر اطلاعاتی داره و یا اینکه لینک مفیدی سراغ داره معرفی کنه

----------

